# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանը  հավատարմագրվեց

## Վազգեն

Լավ լուր ունեմ։ Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանը հավատարմագրվեց  միջազգային հեղինակություն ունեցող ԱՄՆ դպրոցների եւ քոլեջների արեւմտյան ասոցիացիայի կողմից:
Անգլերեն դրան ասում են accredited university։ Դա համալսարանի հեղինակության համար շատ կարևոր է։ Նաև դիպլոմը Ամերիկայում ճանաչվելու համար է կարևոր։ Նույնիսկ Ամերիկայում կան լիքը համալսարաններ, որոնք դեռ  հավատարմագրված չեն ու երազում են դրա մասին։

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԲՈՒՀԵՐԻՑ ԱՄԵՐԻԿՅԱՆ ՀԱՄԱԼՍԱՐԱՆԸ ԱՌԱՋԻՆԸ ԱՆԴԱՄԱԳՐՎԵՑ ԱՄՆ ԱՍՈՑԻԱՑԻԱՅԻՆ

ՄԵԼԱՆՅԱ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ

Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանը 1998 թ.-ից սկսեց արեւմտյան հավատարմագրման դժվարանցանելի, բարդ գործընթացը, որին հասնելու համար ՀԱՀ-ի ղեկավարությունը նախ եւ առաջ ներհամալսարանական կյանքի ինքնազննման եւ վերլուծությունների, համակարգային փոփոխությունների, ծրագրերի ընդլայնման ու զարգացումների սկզբունք որդեգրեց: Նախընթաց տարիներին ՀԱՀ-ն արեւմտյան կրթական չափորոշներին ու պահանջներին նախանձախնդրորեն հետեւելով՝ գտնվելով ասոցիացիայի փորձագետներից բաղկացած հանձնախմբերի պարբերական ուսումնասիրությունների ներքո, գործընթացի՝ կարգավիճակի շնորհում, թեկնածուական կարգավիճակի ձեռք բերում եւ հավատարմագրում 3 փուլերը հաղթահարեց հաջողությամբ: Երեկ ՀԱՀ-ի կենսագրությունը նշանավորվեց շատ կարեւոր իրադարձությամբ: Համալսարանը հավատարմագրվեց՝ միջազգային հեղինակություն ունեցող ԱՄՆ դպրոցների եւ քոլեջների արեւմտյան ասոցիացիայի կողմից: Սա աննախադեպ երեւույթ է, որովհետեւ հավատարմագրման արեւմտյան ասոցիացիան այս կարգավիճակն առաջին անգամ է շնորհում ԱՄՆ տարածքից դուրս գտնվող որեւէ համալսարանի:

Մեզանում, անշուշտ, միջազգային հավատարմագրման առաջին դեպքն է սա, որը վստահաբար իր ազդեցությունն ունենալու է Հայաստանում կրթական համակարգային փոփոխությունների վրա:

ՀԱՀ-ում կայացած երեկվա մամլո ասուլիսում այս մասին հայտարարեց նախագահ Հարություն Արմենյանը՝ երախտագիտորեն վերհիշելով Հայաստանի համար դժվարին՝ հետերկրաշարժյան տարիներին համալսարանի ստեղծման ակունքներում կանգնած անձնավորություններին՝ Յուրի Սարգսյան, Արմեն Տեր-Կյուրեղյան, Միհրան Աղբաբյան, Ստեփան Կարամարդյան: Համալսարանական կյանքի, գիտաուսումնական ծրագրերի կայացմանն աջակից են եղել ՀՀ կառավարությունը, ՀԲԸՄ-ն, Կալիֆոռնիայի համալսարանի հետ համագործակցությունը, որն այս տարի 10 տարով եւս երկարաձգվեց:

Ահա Յուրի Սարգսյանի՝ երեւույթի արժեւորումը. «Հավատարմագրման այս փաստն ուղղակիորեն բարձրացնում է ՀԱՀ-ի վարկանիշը, ստեղծում հոյակապ հնարավորություն ուսանողների ներհոսքի համար, բարձրացնում է համալսարանի արտաքին մրցակցությունը»: Տարածաշրջանում ոչ մի բուհ չկա, որ ընդգրկված լինի աշխարհի լավագույն հարյուրյակում: Յուրի Սարգսյանը մաղթեց հավատարմագրման տարիների ընթացքում ՀԱՀ-ի մուտքն այդ հարյուրյակ:

Կրթության եւ գիտության նախարար Լեւոն Մկրտչյանը միջազգային նման հեղինակավոր կազմակերպության հավատարմագրումը նկատեց ոչ թե իբրեւ շնորհ, այլ ՀԱՀ-ի ղեկավարության հմուտ եւ հետեւողական աշխատանքի վաստակած գնահատական, եւ մաղթեց ՀՀ կրթական ոլորտի նմանատիպ գործընթաց անցնել փորձող հաստատություններին՝ նախ եւ առաջ ըմբռնել հավատարմագրման խորհուրդը, ինչը նշանակում է՝ «ինքնաներս ուղղված աշխատանք՝ սեփական ռեսուրսներն ամբողջացնելու եւ թերություններն ու բացթողումները տեսնելու եւ շտկելու»:

Ահավասիկ հայաստանյան կրթական դաշտում արմատական փոփոխությունների անհրաժեշտության այս փուլում միջազգային ամենահեղինակավոր ասոցիացիայի կողմից հավատարմագրված Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանի փորձն ուսանելի կլինի նաեւ մյուսների համար:

Ըստ որում, սովորաբար առաջին հավատարմագրումը տրվում է երեք տարի ժամկետով: Հայաստանի ամերիկյան համալսարանն ստացավ 7 տարվա վստահություն:

http://azg.am/?lang=AR&num=2007030322

----------


## Srtik

Նոր եմ տեսնում էս գրառումը: Իսկականից, որ լավ լուր է :Smile:  : Ավելի լավ Ամերիկյան համալսարանի ուսանողների համար: :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

այսինքն այդտեղից բանակ չէն տանելու՞ :Think:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> այսինքն այդտեղից բանակ չէն տանելու՞


Տանելու են  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Տանելու են


Շուտով ոչ մի տեղից ոչ մեկին չեն տանելու  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Շուտով ոչ մի տեղից ոչ մեկին չեն տանելու


Մարդկանց սին հույսեր մի տուր :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մարդկանց սին հույսեր մի տուր


Չեմ տալիս: Հայաստանը պիտի ունենա պրոֆեսիոնալ, պայմանագրային մարտունակ բանակ: Իսկ այն մարդիկ, որոնք քաղաքացիական կյանքում ավելի շատ օգուտ կարող են բերել երկրին ու պետությանը պիտի ազատվեն ծառայությունից կամ գնան մի քանի շաբաթով միայն:

----------

Ruby Rue (16.07.2012)

----------


## Արշակ

> Չեմ տալիս: Հայաստանը պիտի ունենա պրոֆեսիոնալ, պայմանագրային մարտունակ բանակ: Իսկ այն մարդիկ, որոնք քաղաքացիական կյանքում ավելի շատ օգուտ կարող են բերել երկրին ու պետությանը պիտի ազատվեն ծառայությունից կամ գնան մի քանի շաբաթով միայն:


Համաձայն չեմ, բայց թեմայից շեղվում ենք։ Էս հարցի մասին առանձին թեմա կա։ Ի դեպ, այնտեղ Մելիքը կարծեմ շատ լավ հիմնավորել էր, թե ինչու է Հայաստանի համար սխալ պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակը։

----------


## Alina96

իսկ մի բան հարցնեմ..տեղյակեք ամերիկյան համալսարանի բակալավր բացվելու է թե ոչ?

----------

